# Favorite collar?



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My guys don't wear tags, so my favorite is a plain nylon with my mobile number embroidered on it. I know... boooooring :biggrin:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like them all  The sky is the limit. Although I have not got any really bling with stones. I have ordered custom collars from Carol. 

The everyday collars we use are nylon. I do like the ones Petsmart sells. Top Paw - they are durable and have a nice variety of colors. 







I just recently got a burnt orange for Olie and a Silver and Pink for Suri - I like them a lot. (I also got matching leashes!) 

I am finding we have more of a variety of leashes. My opinion is having a short, medium and long leash for the dogs is very important. Different events, it seems you need a different length. Leather and nylon are my favorite.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm thinking nylon may be best for now. But, I saw a baby blue rolled leather that was sweet, and a baby blue with rhinestones! Although, I think eventually, I'd like to grow his coat out a bit for fun (I am a hairdresser!  ) and I will need a collar that is kind to his neck hair! I was thinking the rolled leather would be a good choice for that. Oh, this is going to be fun...think I'll take a trip to Petsmart today!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love leather! I have leather everything for most of the dogs (in fact I have a 15 year old leather leash that is my absolute favorite!)

Well cared for and well oiled leather ages beautifully and will last a lifetime.

I love this collar: J and J Dog Supplies: Deluxe Full-Braided Collars I bought it when my German Shepherd was just a baby...I bought the matching leash too! It was expensive but it has held up very well. It feels wonderful.

Tractor Supply has nice leather collars/leashes. They break in really well.

The circle T leather leads at Petco are actually pretty nice too! I have one that is about 8 years old that I used for a dog training class. 

Leerburg.com probably has the best quality leather products i've ever used. It's already soft and has a broken-in feel to it. You would probably want the "puppy leash" for a mini. The 3/4 leashes are a bit thick and made more for German Shepherds or Rotties. I love them!

Carol has nice martingale collars she can make. I have one for Vega! I like how they look for photos but for walking and training you would probably want something else. They are nice collars to use once your dog has already been trained. Petsmart and Petco both have nice martingale collars for training. Or you can order them online.

I also own a few "waterproof" collars that all have seperate tags on them for when we go out to the beach or to the lake! They are the orange hunting dog collars. I love them. Since I use leather I hate getting it wet..so i swap out the collars when I know my dogs will be doing some time in the water.

Also, I think every dog owner should have a martingale style leash. They are great for quick potty breaks. My dogs dont wear collars indoors...so for a quick restroom break it's nice to throw a leash around the neck and go out quick...especially for pups who have a hard time holding it!

I also have some leashes from Ella's Lead - Home I love them! Again I use these when I know I could possibly be getting wet...or when out hiking because I never know what the dogs will get into. 

As you can see I love leashes/collars. They are fun to look at and even more fun to buy!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW! Aiden, you have mentioned just about every collar need that i can think of, and with some great hints at where to get them!
I will second the advice about getting a martingale style for training! Before Ruby started her obediance class, I had to buy a martingale collar and a leather leash. As a young puppy, the first times that I took Ruby outside, I used a jacket style harness (Puppia makes a wide variety.) This type just offers a secure body hold with a protesting puppy! LOL!!!
I want to look into o nice martingale collar now that ruby has learned to heal walk. I need something that is easy on/off and does not pull the neck hair.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

These are such great replies, everyone! I am going to go and check out all of these!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I like collars that match my dog's personality. Matrix has a long neck, so I stick to 1.5inch martingale collars for him as they come in a HUGE variety of styles and patterns. Mitch has a shorter neck, so anything that is 1inch works well for him. Right now he has a collar with squirrels on it


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Just remeber that he is still growing. So personally I wouldn't spend a too much right now. My guys wore cheap pet smart collars for the first year. Now Kodi has a nice collar, and I think Mia is finally finished growing so I can order her a special collar. Although her collar tends to mat her neck hair if I don't brush it almost daily. I guess I should find one that is a little kinder to her longer hair! Hmm now to figure out what that might be! 

I still have Kodi's first collar when he was 4lbs. It is so tiny now! The other thing to think about is the very thin collars have really small D rings. I switched very quickly to a wider collar because I was having trouble hooking the leash up. Especially in those house breaking stages where you scoop and run often!! 

I really like the Spiffy dog collars for the water. They are easy to wash out and dry quickly. I'm not a huge fan of the leash though... they have their purpose but I don't use them for daily walking. At least once a year they have a $5 collar and leash sale! Both of my guys have 2 collars and 1 leash from there! A set of collars stay on the boat  and one at home for the lake.

Congrats on the puppy!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a nylon collar for Darcy for training, it's a nice smooth material that doesn't ruin his neck hair. 

For our 20 minute walk to work, he wears a harness. I used the collar a few times and he backed out of it once when a dog scared him, so for safety purposes it's harness all the way as that is not as easy for him to get out of. I have this one, it's a walking harness as well as car seat belt. Darcy has the mesh front one. http://www.gear4dogs.com/canine-friendly-3in1-vest-harness


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I LOVE collars so I have quite a collection! As a small puppy, Millie always wore a little nylon collar. I had a few - a cute, more expensive one from a boutique and then just a plain zack & zoey purple nylon collar from amazon.com. I also have a Lupine martingale collar which I love because I can just slide it over her head. 

On Millie, I prefer collars that are only 1/2 or 5/8 inch - even now at 24 inches tall and 45 pounds. She is a petite girl with lots of neck hair so she looks more proportionate with a thinner collar. 

On her first birthday I am going to invest in a nice leather collar with Swarovski crystals! 

I also really want a 2 inch martingale collar from Carol! I think I will get Christmas collars for Henry and Millie!


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

*Martingales. *

Love love love my Martingales. Since my guys don't wear collars in the house, I can just slip them over their heads. I also don't have to worry about anyone slipping their lead. I can't find a martingale with a cool print small enough for Oliver so he has a plain snap collar. I have waaaaay too many collars.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I too love collars the fit my dogs personality, and Bling suits Atticus well! I also LOVE rolled leather collars but I can never find one tiny enough for him so bling it is, lol. He had a braided leather one but he somehow chewed it off and he has a ton of regular nylon ones, I like to have a variety and switch it up every month haha.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel started off with a nylon one. Then I bought him a rolled leather one and it's his always-on collar - He's still young and I have a very absent-minded husband who sometimes leaves the door open. I have emailed Carole, hopefully I can get one of her satin collar for Nickel.

Nickel gives this dry cough when he's walked on his collar. I tried Easy Walk and it didn't help. Then I got him a Buddy Belt Welcome to BUDDY BELT (A Division of Class Art Productions Inc.) and it's a winner. He has, since then, walked nicely and no more cough.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

My dogs don't wear collars unless they are leaving the house, but when they do wear collars it is LEATHER all the way!! I also only have leather leashes. I hate hate hate nylon. It gets dirty and and a nylon leash just feels icky in my hand.

I like to rock the Bling, so my girls wear Woof Wear collars with rhinestones:

Woofwear -Crystal leather Dog collars


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Both mine wear Lupine martingale collars. Vegas wears blue, Vienna wears pink, hehe. What I like about these collars is that the metal on them doesn't change Viennas hair gray (neither does her tags) they don't seem to get dirty easily, and if your dog chew through them.. they replace them for free! Ask ChocolateMillie about that one.

Lupine® Homepage

Check dealers for more patterns, the patters I use are Muddy Paws and Tickled pink, the brown and pink/blue ones. My parents dog has the Ruby Cube one, the colors are very vibrant on her, and the metal on the martingale doesn't fade! It stays shiny! I love it.

For me, it's efficiency, not looks.. too much hair = can't see collars anyway.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Then I got him a Buddy Belt Welcome to BUDDY BELT (A Division of Class Art Productions Inc.) and it's a winner. He has, since then, walked nicely and no more cough.


I really like the look of these - I try not to put pressure on my dogs throats, but Sophy still has the occasional bout of reverse sneezing and coughing when we are out. Has anyone else used the Buddy Belt for a small dog?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Here are some I have been admiring
Dog collars - Pink leather dog collars with daisy ribbon.
Ralph Sonoma Collar Collection | NextDayPets.com

Leather Dog Collar l Custom Hand Made l HandCrafted Dog Collars

If you need or use a prong collar..I had THE BEST one ever for my doberman...It is from Sunnyhill. They dont have photos but it has leather intertwined within it and you can see the prongs at all. Its from Sunnyhill Designs at Cyberdobes Sunny Hill Designs I still have mine somewhere, if anyone wants to see a photo Id be happy to send one.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*oooowww...I love the leather one with the hearts!*



cbrand said:


> My dogs don't wear collars unless they are leaving the house, but when they do wear collars it is LEATHER all the way!! I also only have leather leashes. I hate hate hate nylon. It gets dirty and and a nylon leash just feels icky in my hand.
> 
> I like to rock the Bling, so my girls wear Woof Wear collars with rhinestones:
> 
> Woofwear -Crystal leather Dog collars


Might have to have one of those My dogs also never wear a collar inside..they have all been micro-chipped. But I worry that something will happen with the collar getting hung on something so mine always go "naked" inside too.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

For martingales I also wanted to suggest this place: Custom Leather Dog Collars

They are a bit pricey...but I love their buckle martingale. It's especially good for households with more than 1 dog (different neck sizes) I can use mine to walk my shepherd and then come home and put it on sagan and walk him on it with a proper fit. Love this collar. It's about 5 years old.










I have heard the ldsleather leashes are amazing..but I do not own one. I'll own anything but Nylon. I was holding a friends dog several years ago and she ran off to go back into her house to grab something. The dog lunged (80lb black lab) and the nylon leash sliced a pretty deep wound into my hand (needed 3 stitches!) After that i swore I would never use a nylon leash again! Leather is so much easier on the hands..or the mountain style leashes like ellas lead aren't too bad either. Although I still wouldn't use one of those on a dog that pulls.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Rolled leather for me, all the way. They do not get tangled in the hair, wear amazingly well, and even if they get wet they can hang out to dry with little or no damage to the collar. This answer works for a dog that is already trained anyway. 

Sometimes, for more public events (we are not in a neighborhood), a dressier BLING collar, or a nice bandanna. 

My dogs do (OK DID, as I don't have a dog anymore hwell wear collars in the house, they are chipped, but we live on a busy street, and squirrels are too tempting! I never feel safe taking a chance they might not lose their minds for a moment and get into trouble.

You can be sure I will be researching some of these other options while I am waiting for my next pup, thanks everyone.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love anything with a nice metal buckle.  I can't stand plastic snaps, and I like the belt-style collars with notches, but they are just impractical for Desmond. He also only wears his collar when going out, and fastening a buckle over and over to take him out is a bit of a pain. I think if I kept him in shorter hair it wouldn't be so big of an issue, and he would wear a collar indoors, but as for now he just mats up like crazy. I will probably get him a nice rolled collar soon, I really like them. Hopefully it won't mat up his neck hair... :S 

This is my absolute favorite collar, it's lasted us all year and still looks brand new! (different fabric) I'm also impressed that I haven't gotten tired of it yet hahah! It doesn't discolor his hair or anything, and the fabric is a wonderful quality. 









I'm pretty cheap when it comes to collars- if it looks cute, I like it.  I like nylon quite a bit, actually (I even find Desmond's old, tiny first collar very charming on him hehe), and since I've never had a leather collar or leash, I can't really say anything about that, haha.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I only use Leather, but not for any other reason except for my own vanity XD

I have a ton of collars, but my favourite one is the one I just got the other day its a rolled leather which matches a few of my older leashes and I'm a bit fanatic about the leashes matching the collars when we go on our walks >.<

I use to use only nylon collars because I liked the funky prints...but I've reached a point where I prefer the subtle leather look now ^_^


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

HI Skye and everyone!

Due to Bella size, she wears a harness, she started with a cheapee from PetCo but for the last year has a beautiful harness, it is nylon but they come with fabric to many colors/styles to match complement your poo. Because Bella is red, I use green. Although it's a year old, it looks brand new, no fraying or anything and we use it twice a day on her walks with a retractable leash. Oh, almost forgot the name, it's Up Country, it adjustable and has softened nicely. She's 10 lbs and wears XS, the store clerk said they run big and they must because she's a medium in coats, sweaters and costumes. 

She only wears a collar for when we go on outings to the store, visit relatives, vacation. It's brown leather, blends well with her color and has a heart tag with her name and my cell #, oh and her rabies tag (which is way too big for little dogs). 

I have surfed the net and all the collars that I want for Bella with the bling were so expensive and I was afraid that they wouldn't fit. 

Have fun shopping.....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg Birdie. That collar is amazing! Where did you get it? I love the seat belt look! SO COOL!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Coton collars are my favorite. One of my dogs has sensitive skin and the nylon drove her nuts. I switched her to cotton and she was fine. Even my cats do better with cotton collars versus nylon.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Vasco has many collars, mainly because they itch him so I try lots of different ones.

So far, the best one is the Spiffy Dog collar, made out of sneaker material. Soft, light, dries quickly.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL! This is Almost my favorite reason for owning a dog. Collar/leash shopping!! J/K, really...

I have wayyyyy too many collars. I like buying collars more then leashes. I have my select few leashes that are nicely broken in that i like. I have a great 3/4" (or is it 1", whatever) 6' leather leash that i use for going to the park. I am a little paranoid about what Riley wears to the park. The only time he ever lunges is when the kamacazi squirrls jump out Right in front of us. I dont want his 75lb weight breaking any collar or leash! This leash is tough, beautiful and broken in. I got it from a local maker.

I crave the leather more then nylon. I also have a 4' full braided green/black lightweight leash that is my favorite for events or neighborhood walking. It is SO broken in and i adore it! 

I have a 6' LDS leather thin (about 1/2") leash. It is nice, but not my favorite. Plus, i was SO mad! One of my family members left it on the floor, and the cat chewed the heck out of it (i guess my cat has a thing for leather too! ). I hate that feel of teeth marks.
I also have a nylon mountain rope style that is nice, and a nylon ruff wear leash. I really like that one. I use those for hiking, getting dirty or wet, camping, etc. 

For collars i like to have my varitey!  Riley has two holiday collars from elmoscloset.com I liked their holiday prints the best (one is snowmen and the other candycanes). They will go on him soon. 

Riley always wears a collar in the house. Too many people coming and going to not have one on him. I also adore Master's Pride Home I have a wonderful collar from him that is my new favorite (got it last year). 

His park collar is a thicker leather buckle collar that a friend made him from Italy. It is my favorite collar as she decorated his name into it. 

I tend to prefer the look of 1" collars on him. He is a big dog, and needs a big collar. Plus, i would rather the pressure be spread out more. Although he walks Beautifully and doesnt pull. I had a petsmart collar break on me before when he was about 6 months old. It was scary, and he doesnt have the force he has now. I am a snob and wont buy cheaper store bought collars anymore. Im a snob anyways though.  

Sooo, bottom line. You need many different collars for any situation you may or may not ever encounter!! :fish:


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

My favorite collar maker is Paco Collars. They're a bit pricey, thus no one gets one until they're out of the puppy or chew my collar stage. Ginger wears one as does my Yorkie. 

Newt has a leather collar that was custom made for her from someone on another forum. It's got her name on it and it was made specifically to size and tapered down on the front half so as not to be too large or get in the way. 

My male Chow wears rolled leather, so as to not mat his coat. He also has a simple, slip on kangaroo leather braided collar that is very thin. It holds all of his tags. If he weren't in a phase where we had to haul him inside to keep him from barking at neighbor dogs, he'd just wear the kangaroo leather collar. It's very, very thin and great for not disturbing the coat at all. I got it from a sellar on etsy. 

Rolled Leather Dog Collars This company also makes very thin rolled leather collars to size, for even less coat issues. I'm thinking I'll get him one of those as well I've never bought from them, but have heard from those who have that the leather is great quality and the collars very well made. 

But, I still always end up back at Paco collars when I want a really great leather collar (for not hugely maned Chow Chows, lol)


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Omg Birdie. That collar is amazing! Where did you get it? I love the seat belt look! SO COOL!


I know right?? I can't get enough of the buckle! It's so awesome. 
I got mine from my sister as a Christmas gift, she bought it from a small pet boutique in St. Louis. That particular place doesn't have a website, but Muttropolis.com sells collars of the same style. 
Search Results
The first 6 seem like the only ones they have on the site, such a bummer! I love this collar, wish I could find more like it. I actually saw one at Petsmart today though, but it was too small and pink for Desmond, and they said it was the only one left/it was discontinued. ): saaaad.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

We have two of Carol's, not Martingale but regular. They're cute, I like them. They are satin on the inside so I like to think Bella likes them more, too. One has a matching leash.  She also has a Hemp collar from Whole Foods for when she goes to the boarding place. 

I used to not have her wear collars except for going out, but our new yard is less than secure so she wears one full time for now.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks tons for the link Birdie! Those are amazing. I'm seriously drooling over here. I wonder.. if I can make my own.. Hm..


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

What would be the size for an adult spoo (inches) and what for adult mini  ? 

This thread is awesome : ))))) !!!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I love collars. LOVE THEM. All of my dogs have several and they get switched out. We usually buy the nylon ones for their tag collars. TheGrey has a plain nylon martingale. TQ has a seatbelt martingale, and Tate wears a harness.

I have rolled leather for Tate and TQ (found them on sale) and I really enjoyed them having them. However because they were sale finds, Tate's was too small (would probably fit Atticus!) and I put another hole in it for him, and TQ's was a bit too big!

ETA: TQ's seatbelt martingale came from an ebay seller (company since sold to someone else) called If It Wags. They're still around somewhere.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought Mitchell's collar from The Cozy Critter
It's awesome, I adore it. I think he does too.

I got Matrix's collar off Etsy. Etsy has some great stuff and is really reasonable too.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Locket, I just spent a while browsing that site- I LOVE their products!! Oh man, now I really want to buy all sorts of goodies from them.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, I totally did too, love how you can view the fabric on the collars!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Locket, I just spent a while browsing that site- I LOVE their products!! Oh man, now I really want to buy all sorts of goodies from them.





Fluffyspoos said:


> Lol, I totally did too, love how you can view the fabric on the collars!



And don't you find the price so reasonable?? I mean, I had to pay tons for shipping, but if I lived in the States, $15-25 for the quality and customizability of the products is amazing!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice link you posted Locket!! I liked their holiday collection! Riley has the candycane collar, and i love it! Very nice fabric options, and they have a wide variety of collar types.

Here are a couple more links because i cant help myself.

Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home Awesome collars from what ive heard!!!! 

Accessories with a Conscience by greenbelts on Etsy

And i think i really want an Ellaslead leather collar too.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I want a new Ella's Lead too, but I really want a nice leather leash next. I think I'll ask my boyfriend for one for christmas...that or a treat bag from The Cozy Critter.

I really wanted a Collarmania for Matrix, but shipping is $20 for me!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Locket, if you want a nice and soft leather leash i Highly recommend this place.
On Lead

I have heard from alot of people how wonderful the leashes are! They break is fast and are so soft. My braided leash looks exactly like hers. I will get a leash from her when i need another one.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I am loving all of these ideas, and the links! Awesome!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy crap I'm in collar shopping heaven! You guys shouldn't give me so many opportunities to waste my money!! :lol: Well I know what's going on MY Christmas list! 

Oohh, also, I have a question. Are martingale collars safe and okay for every day use? I like the idea of a collar that slips over the head (dunno if Desmond's gigantor topknot would pose an issue with that lol) but I have heard that they shouldn't be used for around the house because they could get caught (or something? I'm not too sure why). Is there a difference between a training tool martingale collar and the kinds I am seeing on these sites?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I leave Matrix's martingale on all the time, although if he were in a crate, I would definitely take it off. I'm not concerned about it getting caught on anything in the house, and he sleeps the whole time we are not home anyway. If Matrix and Mitchell played together, I would take it off for sure, but they don't.

All martingales are the same. They can be used as a training tool, or as a preventative measure for dogs who try to back out of their collars.


----------



## LittleGracie (Oct 22, 2010)

Such great advice! I love shopping for collars!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I love collars too! I just couldn't seem to find what I really wanted, so I started making my own out of leather. It's so much fun when you can select the hardware you want and where you want it to go. Here are some examples of what I have done so far.























































I have started to punch the inside leather with contact information.







You can get a plain one and add your own crystals.








I love coming up with new designs. I'm working on getting a nice and tight rolled braid, similar to a whip, that can be used as a rolled leather collar. If anyone is interested, email me. There are some great ideas on here. Great thread!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*BFF *- WOW - I LOVE the second one - did you do that embossing too ???? !!!!! 
:beauty:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Almost forgot my lifesaver! From end Oct to April, we do our evening play sessions in the dark, and an absolute essential when you have a black poodle is the LED collar from Nite Dawg Pets | Nite Ize.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

BFF are you thinking of making these for others? Would love to know your prices! They are beautiful.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

BFF- I LOVE your collars! They are so beautiful and well-crafted.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I too love your collars BFF!!! They look very well made and are beautiful!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Ya! WOW BFF!! Those are incredible!! So awesome.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

BFF- Those look great!
I got in to making collars (although mine are cotton, I wouldn't even know where to begin with leather) the same way: Dixie couldn't wear nylon and I couldn't find a cloth collar I liked so I started making my own and it took off from there.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Penny has a nylon collar with all her tags on it but she only wears it outside. She also has several harnesses. My favorite is the puppia line. And then, there's the matching leash for each harness or collar.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the great compliments!!!

I have started making collars for other people. I added them to my website Poodle Prints starting at $15.99. If someone wanted to buy an id buckle or plate, I could install it when I make the collar at no extra charge. I'm not big on having a bunch of tags hanging off of the collar (just me). 

Karma'saCat, I think you should post some pictures of your collars too! I love the patterns that Carol makes with her fabric collars. It would be neat to see some made out of cotton. One can't have too many options.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *BFF *- WOW - I LOVE the second one - did you do that embossing too ???? !!!!!
> :beauty:


I used stamps to create the designs and then color them with eco friendly dye. Everything is oiled, burnished, and sealed in the end to help make them water resistant and durable. I still don't recommend getting them soaking wet. 

The crystals stay on really well, but I have had some come off with extreme wear. Therefore, I don't recommend them for rough wear. Here is a harness I made for a friend. It was a test. I don't really like making harnesses, but I liked the design. His dog's name is Jasmine, so I put Jasmine flowers on it. They were stamped and carved.

It's amazing the therapy one can get by hitting a hammer! Not sure how the neighbors really feel about though.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Carole finished Beau's collar. Ain't it a beauty? Kindness, 1-1/2", with 3/8" plain lead. I'll post a pic with Beau modeling it as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Carole finished Beau's collar. Ain't it a beauty? Kindness, 1-1/2", with 3/8" plain lead. I'll post a pic with Beau modeling it as soon as it arrives.


That is just gorgeous. I love that style, too, but I think my Bella would back out of it in an instant.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

BFF said:


> Thanks for all the great compliments!!!
> 
> 
> Karma'saCat, I think you should post some pictures of your collars too! I love the patterns that Carol makes with her fabric collars. It would be neat to see some made out of cotton. One can't have too many options.


Here are a couple. I have a bunch more I need to upload but my card reader crapped out.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Karma'sACat, lovely collars!! Are you on Etsy, by any chance?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I was, but had some problems, then my stock got deleted when they were changing things so I decided to go to my own site. We are hoping to launch in the next couple weeks. I am on facebook at Arf Arf Meow Custom Pet Apparel and Accessories | Facebook and I take e-mail orders.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Karma's cat, those are also amazing!! Totally love them. Love the peace sign one especially, I'm a hippie at heart 

I also adore that pink and brown design, I need a girl dog! I'm typically not one for promoting gender stereotypes, but everyone assumes my boys are girls as it is, don't want to confuse them more with pink accessories.


----------

